# redux 3000 watt continuous finished



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Last year I made the 3000 watt continuous machine, in a diamond plate truck tool box. Some people asked to see what ran it, but it was a prototype, and ugly. I finally got around to finishing it and rewiring it.

Some changes.

The 2 110VAC fans both point in. It pushes the fog out a little better, and keeps the controller (a pico jr, in this case) cool.

I took more time wiring it. I would sell it, as is. Not too bad. I've seen jets that looked worse. And TV's that were better. If I was to sell a few, I would make up some wiring harnesses.

The truck bed liner is the kind that comes in a gallon can, and you spray on with a fat-nozzle gun. I used a self etching VHT primer first, then layed on a good 1/4 inch-ish layer of bed liner. Super happy with the result.

I need to add 1 more pump to flush out the waste water, but I am going to mount it on a 5 gallon bucket, and keep the pump separate from the machine, so it can be plugged in elsewhere. The AC amp draw is pushing it on a 15 amp circuit.

Ran it today, for a short while, and it seems really happy, like sometimes you make something and you can sort of tell it's going to work well. The wiring was all easy, and everything did what I wanted the first time I fired it up.

Tons of fog. Because it can run continuous, with no cool down cycle, it puts out the most fog of any machine I have used, over time. A typical 3000 watt machine will put out a better initial burst, but after 5 minutes the tool box fogger is way, way out in front. I can't wait to do some side by side when it warms up.

This machine will be running at transworld, if anyone wants to open it up and look inside to see how its wired. I should make a diagram, that would help.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations Hippo!
That is one killer machine. You've solved the fog demand problem. Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So did you successfully define yourself?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL

Many questions remain.

Why, if I am a right-center libertarian, do I consistently attract and date hard core liberal activists in the medical field? 

Does Hungarian ancestry make you some sort of DNA stamp Gypsy? Because I am probably going to be building a tiny house on wheels here pretty soon, and if that's not a Gypsy wagon, I don't know what is. I might as well, I haven't lived in one place for more than 5 years, ever. Usually it's under one year. But I don't speak Rom, so it will never be official, lol.

Also, I decided I want to learn Spanish, and more French.

lol, pretty productive time.


----------

